# ZR Team Hinterbau krumm - keine Ersatzrahmen



## toyoraner (6. Juni 2011)

He Leute,

ich bin grad total frustriert. Ich bin letzte Woche massiv gestürzt und dabei hat es die Kettenstrebe verformt und das Rad steht nicht mehr gerade, Diagnose Hinterbau krumm.
Nun habe ich gerade mit der Hotline telefoniert und musste mit Entsetzen hören, das es die Rahmen nicht Einzeln gibt!!!

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich davon halten soll....
Pech gehabt, kauf dir neues Bike oder was???
Was machen die bei einer Reklamation oder so??? 
Wie machen das andere Hersteller, ist das dort ähnlich?

Grüße

Dirk


----------



## Radon-Bikes (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo toyoraner,

welche Rahmenhöhe brauchst du denn?

Gruß RADON Team


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toyoraner (6. Juni 2011)

Radon-Bikes schrieb:


> Hallo toyoraner,
> 
> welche Rahmenhöhe brauchst du denn?
> 
> Gruß RADON Team



18 Zoll bräuchte ich!


----------



## Xmd5a (7. Juni 2011)

Hallo toyraner,

gibt es schon Neuigkeiten wegen dem Ersatzrahmen? Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Radons und möchte am Ende nicht genauso dastehen wie du. im Falle eines Rahmenschadens kann ich mir als Student nicht einfach ein neues Bike leisten.
Ich hoffe für Dich das sich noch eine Lösung ergibt.


----------



## toyoraner (8. Juni 2011)

Xmd5a schrieb:


> Hallo toyraner,
> 
> gibt es schon Neuigkeiten wegen dem Ersatzrahmen? Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines Radons und möchte am Ende nicht genauso dastehen wie du. im Falle eines Rahmenschadens kann ich mir als Student nicht einfach ein neues Bike leisten.
> Ich hoffe für Dich das sich noch eine Lösung ergibt.


 
Das ist der aktuelle Stand:

_Guten Tag,_

_ich stehe momentan mit unseren Produzenten in Kontakt um zusätzliche Rahmen zu bekommen leider kann ich diesbezüglich noch keine genauen Informationen._
_Ich werde sie Informieren sobald ich ihnen genaueres mitteilen kann._

_Mit freundlichen Grüssen _

_Philipp Kneip_
_H&S Bike-Discount GmbH
Wernher-von-Braun-Str.  15
53501 Grafschaft_


----------



## Siggi81 (14. Juni 2011)

Hardtailrahmen gibt es doch wie Sand am Meer. Solange man kein Fully fährt ist das doch das geringste Problem!
Dafür muss der Student aber immer in die Tasche greifen, weil einzelne Rahmen nun halt teurer sind.


----------



## smk-de (16. Juni 2011)

Hi, in der Bucht werden ständig Radon-Rahmen angeboten.


----------



## Mithras (17. Juni 2011)

guck mal hier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mondraker Concept Rahmen aus dem Bikemarkt fÃ¼r 99â¬ neu

RahmengrÃ¶sse: M / 430MM 
  Lenkwinkel: 69Âº 
Sitzwinkel: 73.5Âº 
Oberrohr:  560mm
  Kettenstrebe:  425mm
  Radstand:  1067mm
  Offset: 34mm
  TretlagerhÃ¶he: 295mm 

Winkel sind bis auf ein halbes Grad identisch zum Radon Rahmen, Oberrohe ist in "M" einen cm kÃ¼rzer als der 18" Radon Rahmen.. RahmenhÃ¶he ist 3 cm kÃ¼rzer...
SattelstÃ¼tzendurchmesser, GabelrohrlÃ¤nge und durchmesser sowie Tretlagerbreite mÃ¼sste man erfragen ..
  Und er schaut auch sehr stabil aus ... eis evtl ein paar Gramm schwerer aber fÃ¼r den Preis ne feine Sache und optisch auch nicht hÃ¤sslich!

PS:  Mondraker Ventura  .. sogar in Teamfarben .. und die Gabel haust in die Bucht ..


----------



## toyoraner (22. Juni 2011)

Bis jetzt keine weitere Info´s seitens H&S...war ja zu erwarten.

@Topic

Ist klar das es hier und dort ähnliche Rahmen zu kaufen gibt, ABER die Geo vom ZR Team passt nunmal perfekt für mich, es ist schon mein zweites ZR, und ich möchte da groß keine Kompromisse eingehen wenn mgl.! Daher ist mein erster Wunsch nunmal, den selben Rahmen zu bekommen.


----------

